# Art of Butter



## Guest

Well i find it easier with a wider stance, but then againg im riding a dominant so its pretty flexy. jsut put your weight on the foot that will be on the snow, and pull your other foot up


----------



## PaoloSmythe

hhmmm, so what is a _butter_? is that when your board is perpendicular to your direction of travel; ie a FS or BS butter?

this is in contrast to nose or tail presses? or are these all the same thing?

personally, i find the desired effect by locking the legs in a flexed position and then simply moving your upper body weight either front or rear of central, to effect the longitundinal flex of the board. (see the _tweak _foto in my gallery)

once you know how this feels, you can achieve the same by popping an ollie / nollie and landing in this weight distributed stance.

easy peasy!


----------



## Guest

So, this may come off as a dumb question, but here we go:

Since you're basically just bending the board to get the front half off the snow, is there any risk in damaging your board? I understand they are made to be somewhat flexible, but certainly they have a limit...

Always wondered this.


----------



## Snowjoe

Xakath said:


> So, this may come off as a dumb question, but here we go:
> 
> Since you're basically just bending the board to get the front half off the snow, is there any risk in damaging your board? I understand they are made to be somewhat flexible, but certainly they have a limit...
> 
> Always wondered this.


If you damaged your board from just the power of your legs buttering I would say there was a problem with the board in the first place. I can't see it happening.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

*Xakath *- the short ansa is, the board is stronger than you! 

don't worry about it! tis what they are made for!


----------



## alaric

Xakath said:


> So, this may come off as a dumb question, but here we go:
> 
> Since you're basically just bending the board to get the front half off the snow, is there any risk in damaging your board? I understand they are made to be somewhat flexible, but certainly they have a limit...
> 
> Always wondered this.



You've never seen me jib  

The board will be fine, no worries


----------



## Guest

i actually started "buttering" late last year 'cause i wasn't ballsy enough to try huge jumps yet. I think I get the tail and nose presses (i used to skateboard and manual around a lot), but I was wondering if you try to ride near the edges (left or right) while you're balancing on one end of the board (nose or tail)? And for the spins, do you lead with your body while you're rotating and then have your lower torso follow up or do you try to do it at the same time? I feel like it should be the latter, but the lag effect makes it look cooler in my opinion.

Also, how in the hell do you do trick number 21 in this video?

YouTube - Snowboard DVD : 29 -ground tricks-

It looks so fun.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## rrrtx

this guy seems to have the right idea...
YouTube - Taylor buttering


----------



## Guest

Also, how in the hell do you do trick number 21 in this video?

YouTube - Snowboard DVD : 29 -ground tricks-

i just watched that that looks so cool i wish i new how to do that


----------



## PaoloSmythe

booyakasha said:


> And for the spins, do you lead with your body while you're rotating and then have your lower torso follow up or do you try to do it at the same time?


everything starts from the head!


----------



## T.J.

PaoloSmythe said:


> everything starts from the head!


+1

lead with the head, your body will follow.


----------



## laz167

Guys this might be a stupid question..but if you bevel or round of your tail/nose would it make it easier?not sure also if you do your effective edges say 2 degrees?would that help?


----------



## Guest

can you do nosepresses in conditions that are pretty icy or with little powder? I feel like i'm just gonna front flip forward if i do that 'cause i notice most people start it off with an ollie and land that way. Do you land on an edge or do you try to go flat as possible?


----------



## sedition

PaoloSmythe said:


> everything starts from the head!


The two golden rules of snowboarding and skateboarding (and most sports, in general):

*(1) Your body follows your head.*

When you do any kind of spin, jump, grind, slide, etc, LOOK where you want to be going, and then target-fix your eyes on where you want to land. Start the trick/turn with your head. 


*(2) Keep you head, shoulders, hips, and feet on the same verticle plane.*

This keeps your center of gravity *centered* over you board. If you do any kind of trick, and your head, shoulders, or hips, are not centered directlly over your board, there is almost no chance in hell you going ride away from it. It's like trying to walk on a tight-rope while leaning way off to one side. Unless your centered, you will fall. Again, this also starts with your head. Keep it centered.


----------



## Guest

do you only need a file to detune your board or what other types of tools??


----------



## Guest

So I tried tailpresses and nosepresses and it went alright (i could only maintain it for like a second or two). There was a couple of things i was wondering about. How do you check your speed when you're only on one part of the board? I tried doin the tailpress and the only reason why i have to go back flat is because i start picking up speed almost instantly. Maybe i should get a pair and just brave it out until i faceplant or something like that. haha

I also wanted to try to do a nosepress/tailpress to a 180 but i couldn't figure out how you get enough spring to do the jump. Since one of the legs are cocmletely extended, do you just bend the other leg as much as it can and hope that you have enough strength to make the jump?


----------



## Guest

I'm pretty sure you could just lock the leg that should be fully extended in a slightly bent position, and do the usual ollie or nollie routine.


----------



## Guest

conradg_7 said:


> do you only need a file to detune your board or what other types of tools??


I'm pretty sure a file will work just fine.


----------



## Guest

I tried doing the nose press and tail press to a 180, and it worked fine all I did was keep the leg I put my weight on bent at the knees and popped it off the ground when i wanted airborne and spun. As to detuning the tip and tail, all you need is a file or sand paper, and just rub em down a bit.


----------



## Guest

There is no worry about the board breaking.
I've been buttering for a couple years, on all types of boards (soft, hard, short, long) and have had no problems with the board. However, I have had my front binding snap off while doing a tail slide. Luckily, I was at the base of the mountain. I took it to the repair shop to get a new baseplate, and they guy said he'd never seen that before. I've only used metal baseplates since.

Also, if you want to spin you, lead with your upper body. To start off I usually lean a bit uphill to utilize my edge.


----------



## Guest

booyakasha said:


> Also, how in the hell do you do trick number 21 in this video?
> 
> YouTube - Snowboard DVD : 29 -ground tricks-
> 
> It looks so fun.


i'm no expert & probably shouldn't be the one giving advice, but to me it looks like you just do a nose press & spin your upper body...?


----------

